# Elisa68's Birthday



## Alfry

AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....
if you were here you would be a year older..... 
la notizia è freschissimaaaaa da un minuto la nostra Elisa è più vecchia di un anno... chi si unisce a me ?


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie mille, Alfry!


----------



## moodywop

TANTI AUGURI A ELISA

ca s' fa cchiù ddoce ogn'ann' ca ppassa

il napoletano è stentato ma il sentimento no...

Carlo


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie Carlo! Almeno ho questa come consolazione!!!!!!


----------



## lsp

Wishing you a birthday that is​
magical, marvelous, and memorable!​


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie Lsp! Li apprezzo ancora di piu' sapendo che vengono da un cuore "romano"!!!


----------



## Mei

Feliz Cumpleaños Elisa!

Mei


----------



## Isotta

Auguri!

Z.​


----------



## Elisa68

Grazie ragazze!!!!!!!


----------



## leenico

Tanti auguri Elisa. Credo che tu sei una bella ragazza.  Dimmi cosa significa 68?


----------



## You little ripper!

Sagittarius eh!  The philosophers of the  zodiac!





			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Grazie Carlo! Almeno ho questa come consolazione!!!!!!


 Elisa, my father, when I made some reference to his age when I was a teenager and thought I knew it all, used to say, "La gallina vecchia fà buon brodo". I, being the 'smartarse' that I was, used to reply, "Ah, yes, but a young chicken is good for roasting". (I always answered back in English, because it irritated the hell out of him). I think you probably fit somewhere in between, good for both.


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> Tanti auguri Elisa. Credo che tu sei una bella ragazza.  Dimmi cosa significa 68?


in Italia la bellezza si misura in una scala da 0 a 70...
does this ring a bell?


----------



## Elisa68

Thank Charles and Lee!! Alfry, were you paying me a compliment?


----------



## Alfry

Lo sai bene che non farei mai una cosa del genere... gratis


----------



## F4sT

AUGURIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
TANTI AUGURI A TE 
TANTI AUGURI A TE 
TANTI AUGURI A ELISA
TANTI AUGURI A TEEEEEEEEEEE
^___^ Smack:*


----------

